# Fellow Missourians - where is best to live?



## littlemother (Dec 29, 2012)

We are looking to buy a home with property in Missouri. We are new here and don't know the area well. What are your recommendations? We need to stay within a 1 hr drive time to Springfield. We want good pasture land, lenient zoning rules, the least regulations to have to abide by, etc. We want to be rural so we can have cows and chickens, a rooster, goats, bees, and play with our land. Any recommendations? Thank you so much!


----------



## mowrey1999 (Aug 25, 2005)

Sent you a PM ,I like ozark county myself.


----------



## DaynaJ (Dec 5, 2007)

Bolivar is abt 35 miles north of Springfield. North of there is Pomme De Terre Lake area, beautiful and no codes to deal with. Good neighbors, great area!!


----------



## thestartupman (Jul 25, 2010)

I moved here about a year ago from WA. We are in the Lebanon area. We love it here.


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

Almost any place within an hour circle of Springfield (outside of Greene County) will meet your requirements except the Branson area.

You will probably find more places with pasture north of I44 than south (which tends to be more wooded and hilly)

Here is just one example (don't freak, highest priced properties are first):

http://www.stocktonmorealestate.com/farms.htm


----------

